# Trek Frame Small Parts Kit



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy Christmas and Merry New Years. I got a new Madone frame for Christmas and I'm missing the black plastic plugs where the shift cables enter the frame and run to the derailleurs. I talked to the bike shop and they said it's a "frame small parts kit" for $50 bucks. Anyone know where I can it? I've done some looking around and can't find anything.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sounds like your shop is a trek dealer and knows exactly what you need...why didn't you just order it through them?


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Because it's $50 for two little plastic plugs- (the kit comes with all the plugs, the duo trap dummy, metal protector plates) just the 2 plugs for the shift cables were missing. And he said it'd take up to 2 weeks. So if I could find them online- cheaper somewhere else, much better. Just curious if anyone else had some insight on this. The seller of the frame is trying to track them down for me too, so I'll get them, eventually. I'm anxious to get my 6.9 rolling~


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

The plugs come with the bike.


----------



## bpreyna (Nov 29, 2011)

If this is a new frame and the plugs come with it, why in the world should you have to buy the plugs?
Contact Trek yourself and explain it to them and I wouldn't be supprised they will sent some out rideaway. 
I did the same just before Christmas when parts where missing on my new Park Tool repair stand and I called Park Tools directly. They didn't ask any questions and sent the missing parts out the same day. I like to take care of things myself and try to cut out the middle man as much as I can.
Good luck!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bpreyna said:


> If this is a new frame and the plugs come with it, why in the world should you have to buy the plugs?
> Contact Trek yourself and explain it to them and I wouldn't be supprised they will sent some out rideaway.
> I did the same just before Christmas when parts where missing on my new Park Tool repair stand and I called Park Tools directly. They didn't ask any questions and sent the missing parts out the same day. I like to take care of things myself and try to cut out the middle man as much as I can.
> Good luck!


read the OP's posts...he didn't (as far as i can tell) buy the frame 'new' from a shop. he clearly said that the seller 'is trying to track them down' and send them. it's not Trek's fault that original owner didn't send all the parts required to build the frame up. chances are if the OP contacts Trek directly they're going to say the same thing i did...order it through your local shop.


----------

